# Snowboard Bootfitter?



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Just tossing this out there, no clue if its useful or not, but there is an email at the bottom of this page that may be someone who can be of more help given your requirements.

Snowboarding


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I reckon you have already discussed this with your prosthesis specialist and he may not know enough abt snowboarding to get you well set up on a board? 

Hmmm, just a thought... have you ever been to a sports university or at a university hospital ortho department _with _your snowboarding gear? They usually like to tinker and love challenges. 

When having thumb n fingers dislocated, MD said 2 month no horseriding. I laughed at him and went to an ortho shop but they had nothing which would have fit, so I went to the ortho team in our hospital and they said sure we'll tinker you something, just bring all the gear - gloves, whip n reins - so we can get the full picture of what amount of movement you exactly need in that hand; I got a very nice custom made splint and was back riding the next day. 
Sure, this was a rather easy thing to fix, but what I mean is that you probably get good help from someone who is used to think beyond the out-of-the box solutions cos they have to get ppl back to their sports alla time and may have even already seen similar cases.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

essie52 said:


> Hi Everyone-
> Is there such a thing as a snowboard boot fitter? I am trying to find one in the New Hampshire area (any recommendations?) and all I can find is ski bootfitters.
> 
> Here's my situation:
> ...


Peter at S&W Sports in Concord is a good boot fitter, but I would guess he gets listed as a "ski boot" fitter. I don't think it really matters. He did my custom foot beds for my snowboard boots and he definitely knows what he is doing. S&W sells both ski boots and snowboard boots so I'm sure he does plenty of both.


----------

